# Sensitive, compassionate story about egg freezing not working



## MoyaSarner (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm looking for a woman who had her eggs frozen with a view to conceiving later in life but, when she came to thaw them, was unable to have a child. It is for a sensitive and compassionate piece in a broadsheet supplement. No fee I'm afraid but I am hoping the piece will be helpful to other women... If you or someone you know might be interested, please do get in touch at [email protected] 
Thank you and have a lovely evening.


----------

